# My baby girl made her appearance



## Mummytobe (Dec 5, 2017)

following my last post my little girl was born on the 3rd Dec weighting 4 pound 11oz and is doing well! We’re both hopefully going home tomorrow!! And my diabetes dispite the trouble during the pregnancy is behaving well


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2017)

Ahhhh!!! Many, many congratulations @Mummytobe!  Glad to hear she will soon be on her way home with you, and good to hear your levels are behaving  Fabulous news!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 5, 2017)

Fabulous news, congratulations


----------



## Ditto (Dec 5, 2017)

Wonderful news. Very many congratulations.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 5, 2017)

Congratulations, so happy for you & your family.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations! X


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 6, 2017)

Wonderful news. May your daughter enjoy a long life filled with much happiness ~ good health and fortune. xxx
So what will be your new profile name be now?


----------



## Flower (Dec 6, 2017)

Lovely news @Mummytobe  Congratulations on the happy arrival and I hope you are all home now


----------



## New-journey (Dec 6, 2017)

Mummytobe said:


> following my last post my little girl was born on the 3rd Dec weighting 4 pound 11oz and is doing well! We’re both hopefully going home tomorrow!! And my diabetes dispite the trouble during the pregnancy is behaving well


Fantastic news! Thanks for taking time to share with us and how exciting to be going home.


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 30, 2017)

WOW! Hope your both well and got home for your first Christmas xx


----------



## scousebird (Dec 30, 2017)

Just seen your post @Mummytobe 
Great news, congratulations.  I hope you are both doing well.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2017)

Good stuff


----------

